
MLB Already Has a Coronavirus Outbreak. What Happens Now? - axiomdata316
https://www.theringer.com/mlb/2020/7/27/21340269/marlins-coronavirus-outbreak-baseball-games-postponed
======
illirik
Massive baseball fan here. This has basically destroyed all confidence most
serious fans have in the ability to keep playing. They created a 110-page
manual, which included all sorts of minutiae, but not when to cancel a game!
Ultimately, every organization implementing these sorts of precautions has to
decide whether their their precautions are theater or reality; once an
organization is found to be participating in this "health theater", how does
it convince stakeholders/the public/regulators that it is capable of
controlling the situation going forward?

IMHO, MLB's actions here, as with everything they do, is America writ small

EDIT: wording of a sentence for clarity

